# What to do?



## NYalti00 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey I'm new on this and I'm looking to do some mods to my 00 Altima GXE. It's all stock and right now I'm looking at debadging, fog lights, tinting, rims and tires, and maybe increased horsepower. Any suggestions would be great, I'm getting a couple of my guy friends to help me out with this so I don't have to go to a mechanic. Also, any places that are trustworthy to get parts from would be great. Thanks!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i see your from ny.. rims are a big thing here.. the first thing i would do is rim it up.. then an intake ... keep it simple.. first make a list of the things you want.. and then decide which ones are more important to you and take it from there.. but if i were you first i would rim it up.. since summer is just around the corner


----------

